# new Emporium layout?



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

How does everyone like the new Emporium layout? For me it's actually a lot harder to see what's new- I'm not necessarily looking for something specific, I like to browse and see what catches my eye- doing that now involves visiting each section individually whereas I used to be able to just quickly scroll through all the new FS/WTB threads that were highlighted...

Just curious how others feel?

cheers,

gtrguy


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree with you gtrguy.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm the same. It's too much to navigate. I'm not going to click on every category every time and I'll probably miss things occasionally. Definitely preferred the old set up.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I pretty much use the 'New Posts' link exclusivily so...meh. I didn't even notice the change!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

"Love" might be a strong word. I don't mind the new way though. I usually am only interested in Electric Guitars, Amps and Pedals so I just go to those sections now. I like the Wanted section too, because I always have something for sale. 

Pete


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe I'm dumb...but where is that new post only link?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I like the old layout . It's not like we have a high volume of ads listed that you can't go over them fairly fast . Seems too complex now .


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Me too, it's not to search for something just the acces of it! I loke to like what people have for sale. Look at the gears and drooling!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I pretty much use the 'New Posts' link exclusivily so...meh. I didn't even notice the change!


I don't think it's a bad idea to separate out into categories but I use the new posts link too, and it's harder to differentiate between for sale and the regular categories at a glance -- regular discussion category *Effects Pedals, Strings and more* vs. the emporium *Effects Pedals and Units*
I'd prefer if the for sale links would have a slightly different title: something like *For Sale or Trade::Effects Pedals and Units*
*For Sale or Trade::Amplifier, Cabs, Tubes and Speakers*

OTOH, with the volume of activity on here, is it really necessary?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm in the "new posts" category myself, so i haven't really noticed the change. i think it's good to sort on the one hand, but with the volume, and the weekly bump rule, the for sale forum doesn't turn nearly fast enough to really warrant it... but i certainly won't complain if it stays this way.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I too didn't even realize there was a chance because I always hit "new posts" when I come here.

I checked it out after seeing this thread. Probably overkill for the size of our group but I do thing the separate "Wanted" category is a really good idea.

TG


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I'd prefer if the for sale links would have a slightly different title: something like *For Sale or Trade::Effects Pedals and Units*
> *For Sale or Trade::Amplifier, Cabs, Tubes and Speakers*


+1

This would be a huge help as the For Sale posts would stand out in a New Posts search a lot more.

I was about to post the same thing, but ya beat me to it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't like it for the simple reason that it's just one more click of the mouse.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:/ odd, I find I like it (have to agree love is a smidgen of a strong word there). There have been some good suggestions on improving it here. However, I like the separation of wanteds vs sellings.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I don't like it for the simple reason that it's just one more click of the mouse.


Click? Who clicks? Gestures are where it's at!


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Since I am looking specificly only at amps now, I really liked the change, because even though the traffic for each individual section is not that big, when you put it all together, and factor in people bumping their posts (which means everything gets moved around constantly and something that has been posted recently can easily wind up on the second page by the end uf the day), the changes really facilitate browsing for something in a specific category.

I totally understand though how general browsing becomes harder now. Also, it seems that now people who would like to seel multiple things at once have to start several threads.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

The old layout was good, but I do like the new layout better. I like being able to look through the ads by category.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Given the volume of items for sale, I'd have to say that I'm not a fan of the new format. 

Prior to the change I got into the habit of stealing a quick look every hour or two at work and it wouldn't take more that a few seconds to scan the 4 or 5 changes that might have occured. Now that handful of changes is spread across half a dozen sub-categories and I have to drill down in to each.

I am one of those people who are seldom in the market for anything.... but at the same time have a long list of "nice-to-haves", and an even longer list of "the-things-I-didn't-even-know-I-wanted-until-you-went-and-showed-me-a-picture" items. 

I think it's called GAS.....and the new format slows me down :frown:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think it's called GAS.....and the new format slows me down :frown:


There are those who would say that's not a bad thing


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

What happened to the '_done good deals with..._' sticky that used to be in the buy/sell section? That was useful...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I pretty much use the 'New Posts' link exclusivily so...meh. I didn't even notice the change!


I mostly use it as well, so I didn't notice it right away--but the posts for it how up with a different category--so I realized something was up--then I saw this thread. And it confirmed it.

I'm fine with the new set up though.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*New emporium layout*

I think it is well designed...change is always difficult at first...but I think it will grow on everyone.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I hate it. I want my old Buy And Sell back .


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I have to agree with the majority here....I like'd the old layout better considering the volume of ads that get posted.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted for "Not so fond of the new version"... but maybe the change is a good excuse to start using the "new posts" link rather than clicking on each section.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

We fear change









My $0.02 worth: I don't think it makes sense with the volume of traffic on here at the moment -- it's a whole bunch of extra links to see the half dozen or so new things up for sale every day.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Please change it back .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hard to please everyone. But we will stick with the new plan. As the forum grows it is going to get more important for you sellers to get specific with your items and thread headings. When someone creates a thread that say's "whole bunch of stuff for sale" that just makes you have to click on it. Very frustrating for people looking for specific items. 

When we were much smaller it was OK for someone to post 10 items in one thread. I think we have grown past that stage. Also have to look at it from a management perspective. We have to go through these things constantly to delete old threads. Getting harder to do that all the time. I am going to start using a prune function that will just delete all threads in that forum older than 60 days, which is our current limit. We may have to change that some day too.

Hang in there, change is good (sometimes).

PS, use the forum home page stats... it will show the last 5 posted items in the for sale forum. Or as others have mentioned, use the "New Posts" function and you will never miss any new thread.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd say there are too many categories... Look at TGP- that site probably gets 100 times the traffic this site gets- and there are 4 categories in that forsale/wanted section, one of which is pro-audio/recording...

I do think that 'pruning' function is good- kill ads after 30 days.. that's plenty of time.

Just my 2 cents

gtrguy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtrguy said:


> I'd say there are too many categories... Look at TGP- that site probably gets 100 times the traffic this site gets- and there are 4 categories in that forsale/wanted section, one of which is pro-audio/recording...
> 
> I do think that 'pruning' function is good- kill ads after 30 days.. that's plenty of time.
> 
> ...


Could shave the categories down, that is an option


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

IF you're gonna cut it down, cut it down to bass gear, guitar gear, pro audio (microphones, PA stuff and the like), then misc (drum gear, parts and whatnot).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am trying hard to like it and adjust ..... but it's not working. 

Fewer groups would help (like ONE maybe). Or if you could sort the classifieds to the top of the New Posts List or group them all together - that might work too.

Sorry but I am a browsing shopper - I like to look at everything and buy if something catches my fancy. I like to look at pretty guitars even if I'm not in the market. I don't need any mic's .... but maybe I'll buy one if it's a good deal. When selling, I like to group dissimilar items into one post - and like seeing them that way too.

Right now, 5 or 6 times a day, I'm hitting every category and looking at the first 4 or 6 things in each and getting my GAS fix is getting very frustrating.

Please .... I wanna go back :frown:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I am trying hard to like it and adjust ..... but it's not working.
> 
> Fewer groups would help (like ONE maybe). Or if you could sort the classifieds to the top of the New Posts List or group them all together - that might work too.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I am a browsing shopper - I like to look at everything and buy if something catches my fancy.



Same here...


gtrguy


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I still can't bring myself to post an ad looking for a tube power amp. I just HATE the way it is. I'd want to post in both Want and Amp sections.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Much preferred the old style. We aren't that busy here (unlike TGP) and I liked the one stop shopping approach. I like to browse everything unless I'm looking for something in particular.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Well it kind of helps me, makes it easier when searching for a guitar or amp...all in the same subforums.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Hate to compare, but even the Gear Page only has 3 catagories. Amps, Guitars, Pedals effects. Want adds will recieve a lot fewer views in the new format, and therefore be less effective. I dont think Im getting as much interest in items since the change, coincidence perhaps, but I know I view the For sale adds a lot less now my self .


----------

